# Pathology & Laboratories - QW modifier



## agongora1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you please define the QW modifier (besides that it's a Clinical Laboratories Improvement Act) & who can bill for these test? If a doctor (Family Practice doctor) is a CLIA certified can he bill for these test with the QW appended??? Or is this for Laboratories & Pathology ONLY???
Example: If pt comes in to the Family Practice office to have (CLIA) lab work done ONLY & the office collects the specimen & sends it to the laboratory.  Can the Famliy Practice doctor bill for those labs? with the QW modifier appended?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jul 17, 2008)

If it is sent to the lab then you should only bill for the drawing. If the patient comes in and does a urinalysis by dip stick you would bill 81003 with the QW modifier and the CLIA number in box 23 of the hcfa.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jul 17, 2008)

It also depends on the level of CLIA certification your office has to which test you can do in office


----------



## agongora1 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Modifier QW*

Thank you so much for that information it is greatly appreciated.


----------

